# 1991 Nissan NX 2.0L Tachometer/Speedometer



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I recently bought this car used with only 98,000 miles on it. I love it. The only things wrong with it were a spotty starter, which I've replaced (found a used one guaranteed for life for $60 on car-part.com) and a tachometer that doesn't work.

I've been told by a mechanic that the techometer itself is broken, and it would be $100 to replace (minimum labor charge) plus the cost of the part, which I can provide if I find one. I can probably replace it myself if I can find a tachometer, problem is, I can't seem to lcoate the tach.

Another problem is that the speedometer cable was knocked loose while I was changing the starter (PRAY that you never have to change the starter on this car. Especially using eight inch ramps and only half a set of metric wrenches and sockets).

I tried to find a Haynes manual for a '91 Nissan NX to figure out how to reattach the cable, but there is no Haynes manual for it -- that's a first for me. Found ones for the last four cars I've had (they were all domestics, however) and have saved thousands in repairs.

If anyone can tell me where I can find a tachometer (at the very least a model/part number, or those which can be interchanged -- I have an infinity G20 starter after all), instructions on installing it, and instructions for reattaching the speedometer cable I'd be ever so grateful. If you're feeling especially benevolent, a digital cluster rather than the standard analog would be truly appreciated, as well as where I can find something comparable to a Haynes manual for this car (perhaps a dusty dealer's repair manual?)


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Anyone? Or am I totally out of luck here?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

seeing as though the g20 and 91-94 b13 se-r share the same motor, im sure u could use the manual from one of them for any engine repairs. hell, the manual might even cover all 3 models. in any case its always good to have a factory service manual around. go to the delaership and get one


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Well I got the speedometer cable connected... it doesn't really "stick", it just kinda sits on there. No tightening or anything. Weird.

Anywho, I'm tacking down a digital cluster now. I found one for $118 U.S. but that seems a bit high for one. Also, the readout is orange, not blue (I've got a blue/gray/black motif going. Sadly, my pioneer head unit ruins that with its black/grey face and green lights).

thanks for your help.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

a_stupid_box said:


> Well I got the speedometer cable connected... it doesn't really "stick", it just kinda sits on there. No tightening or anything. Weird.
> 
> Anywho, I'm tacking down a digital cluster now. I found one for $118 U.S. but that seems a bit high for one. Also, the readout is orange, not blue (I've got a blue/gray/black motif going. Sadly, my pioneer head unit ruins that with its black/grey face and green lights).
> 
> thanks for your help.



the speedometer cable goes into the tranny at the back and has a screw coupler looking thing that attatches it to the trany. the 2 books to use for the nx are the 91-93 se-r and the fsm for our cars.


----------

